# Rosemary Mint Shampoo rebatch soap



## pepperi27 (Jan 12, 2008)

2lbs Plain soap shreds (because they melt quicker) 
6 tbs of distilled water 
30ml olive oil
2tbs castor oil
1tsp crushed peppermint leaves
6 drops rosemary eo
8 drops peppermint eo
2ml vitamin e
pre lined wood mold or desired mold. If using plastic molds make sure to pretreat with light coating of pam plain. 

I have two methods my fav is oven and the second is the microwave. 

I preheat my oven @200 degrees because it doesn't go any lower 
When I have time I add the water to shreds and allow to soak for one day. No time for soaking no problem just add right before the cook. I use a pyrex dish and cover with aluminum foil. Every half an hour I check the soap and stir gently. Over stirring after you add water will create bubbles. I usually allow this to cook for one hour sometimes hour and half because in the oven method, it becomes very mushy like when you add too much liquid to mash pot. Fifteen minutes before its ready to come out, I heat up my olive oil slightly on super low. Take off the heat and add in the other ingredients. Stir thoroughly to incorporate everything. Preheating your oils allows you to further stir the soap without it becoming hard too quick and therefore allowing you to add color is desired. But no color in this recipe. Now, add everything to your soap mush and mix well.  Pour into your mold, I use a wood mold with a pre-prepared lining of freezer paper. Gently bang the sides of your mold to make sure to get rid of air pockets cause you don't want holes in your soap LOL. I have a top so I put a sheet of wax paper for cooking on top then I place the wood piece on top and press down hard. Wait 24 hours for your soap to harden and dry enough to be removed from your mold and place on your baking rack to dry for three weeks. If you don't want to wait put your soap into the freezer and leave there for a few hours and it will harden up.

Microwave method: 
I microwave for 1min at a time on high and I measure out everything before I start cause once the soap is ready it won't wait no matter how much hot oil you add in my own experience of course. 


Also this recipe is for soap no more than month old. Older soap I add 1/4 cup of distilled water


----------



## Lane (Jan 12, 2008)

I am going to try this! I have really been getting into rebatch lately!


----------



## Lucy (Jan 12, 2008)

That sounds very nice.


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 12, 2008)

That sounds *really* nice!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 13, 2008)

WAit untill it hits your scalp feels nice and tingly! You will love it.


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks Perreri!  This sounds really cool!  I mean really "cool" as in peppermint cool.  

Paul


----------



## Chalk Creek (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks for the recipe.  I will have to give it a try.  I'm the WORST at rebatching, but this sounds very promising.  Do you have any pics of the soap?  Would love to see it.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 16, 2008)

HAHAHAHAHAAH Peppermint!!!!  I am sorry!  That sounds like a wonderful recipe Pepper!


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 24, 2008)

Chalk Creek said:
			
		

> Thanks for the recipe.  I will have to give it a try.  I'm the WORST at rebatching, but this sounds very promising.  Do you have any pics of the soap?  Would love to see it.



No because I only made it for family so its all gone! LOL


----------



## pepperi27 (Jan 24, 2008)

dragonfly princess said:
			
		

> HAHAHAHAHAAH Peppermint!!!!  I am sorry!  That sounds like a wonderful recipe Pepper!



You are too much girl!


----------

